# Projekti dhe shërbime > Pyetje - përgjigje >  Like ju lutem

## te dua juli

https://www.facebook.com/JulianDedaOfficialQuotes  :syte zemra:

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

Me lek a pa lek ?

Dollar,euro,napolona flori ?

----------


## JuliusB

me vend pune nga likja o sero

----------


## Lulke

Sa pak kerkoka nga jeta ky. Ulu i her se ngele nkom.

----------


## Wordless

Nuk bëhesh "njeri i madh" as me Like e as me Lajka, por me punë dhe ndershmëri !!

----------


## 2043

Qenke me karagjoz ne jete se sa ne skene

----------


## drague

> unë mori tim patenta e shoferit të ri dhe pasaportë nga 350 documents
> 
> 350documents(at) gmail com


quanto costa?

----------

